# Looking for an agouti young rat in California



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

My boyfriend's very first rat, Dumplekins, an agouti berkshire, will likely be passing away or have to be put to sleep sometime in January.. He's getting old and has been losing a lot of weight despite our efforts to put more weight on and has been getting weaker and clumsier, and is starting to look a little unhappy... His brother still acts fine and is still nice and solid, but is riddled with tumors that look very much like they are probably cancerous, and more keep popping up all the time in strange places with strange shapes. We've accepted the fact that these two sweeties won't be around too much longer.

We just got two new girls to sort of "replace" (but not really of course) Dumplekins and his brother Pancakes, so the survivor of the two won't live alone. The girls are getting spayed near the end of January, and then will be bonded with the two old boys. My boyfriend would like to switch over to keeping girl rats or mixed gender, and I know he will miss Dumples very much. I'd like to find an agouti self or agouti berkshire girl (or neutered boy) to remind him of his special first rat. 

I live in the Bay Area, but frequently travel to Sactamento and San Jose areas. Please let me know!


----------

